# Chilobrachys fimbriatus



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

Has anyone got any advice on housing and care or C.fimbriatus?

I'm considering one and just would like advice on how to care for them correctly i.e. Temps, humidity, etc etc. 

Cheers.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Good choice :no1:

They're pretty easy to keep really. I keep mine on the rack with all my other spiders so about 70-75F. She has an open waterbowl and I overflow it when I fill up so the tank stays slightly humid. They are prolific webbers so you can put sticks, logs or whatever you like in the tank and they will make a network of web tunnels attached to the tank furnishings.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I found this - 

Latin Name: Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Common Name: Indian Violet
Geographic Regions: India
Natural Habitat: wet, tropical forest.
Temperature: 25-30C
Humidity: 80-100%
Diet: crickets, silkworms
Attitude: semi-aggressive and skiddish.
Personal Comments: The Indian Violet is a beautiful species in all stages of life. Starting out as a maroon violet color (spiderling) and matures to violet, maroon with a "tiger" stripped rump. Not recommended as a beginner species, because of their aggressiveness and lightning quick speed. Since they come from a wet, humid area they need misting constantly. I spray mine once or twice a week. I believe you can wet the substrate to saturation, but really there is not a need too. Use your judgment. Not overly big spider, getting to around 5-6 inch. 
As spiderlings they are eating machines. Mine will take prey close too as big as itself. The Violet is a awesome weber too, they will borrow into substrate if given the depth and will construct massive webbed homes that are just amazing. 

Not sure if it's spot on though but it should be close.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's her tank









and here's the inhabitant :whistling2:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> Attitude: semi-aggressive and skiddish.


Well that bit looks accurate from that picture hehe. Nice spider and love all that webbing :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Here's her tank
> image
> 
> and here's the inhabitant :whistling2:
> image


:gasp: that webbing is.... gorgeous :mf_dribble:


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Good choice :no1:
> 
> They're pretty easy to keep really. I keep mine on the rack with all my other spiders so about 70-75F. She has an open waterbowl and I overflow it when I fill up so the tank stays slightly humid. They are prolific webbers so you can put sticks, logs or whatever you like in the tank and they will make a network of web tunnels attached to the tank furnishings.


Thanks alot for that, seems easy as pie then 

Cheers.



Blurboy said:


> I found this -
> 
> Latin Name: Chilobrachys fimbriatus
> Common Name: Indian Violet
> ...


The only thing that I see a bit odd about that is the 80 - 100% humidity to be fair.. Cheers for that though 



garlicpickle said:


> Here's her tank
> image
> 
> and here's the inhabitant :whistling2:
> image


I think if I'm being perfectly honest, these pictures alone are enough to persuade me to get one ordered tomorrow. I know not all of them willl we as amazing as that but.. wow, that is amazing to say the least! 
Cheers. 
:no1::2thumb:


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

Just ordered my fimbriatus :2thumb:

Can't wait for Tuesday now  :no1:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

kingcobra070q said:


> Just ordered my fimbriatus :2thumb:
> 
> Can't wait for Tuesday now  :no1:


Congrats Were from mate? Spidersshop


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> Congrats Were from mate? Spidersshop


Yeahp TSS


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

The only bad thing is you never see them. Don't think I've seen mine for months, just put some food in every now and then and it seems to go lol.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I must be lucky with mine, all I have to do is tap the entrance to her tunnel and she will come out looking for food.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ooh that's cool  Mine used to hang around the top so sometimes I'd see her stalking crickets, quite funny watching her run from tunnel to tunnel lol. But now she's retreated further underground it seems...


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> I must be lucky with mine, all I have to do is tap the entrance to her tunnel and she will come out looking for food.


 
Exactly the same with all my Chilobrachys specimens.


----------

